# Rocky Mountain Altitude Thread



## Rocklandbiker (15. Oktober 2008)

alles rein zum neuen Altitude..............

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-altitude-interbike-2008.html






ride on...........


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344028


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Oktober 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344028



oh sorry hatte ich nicht bedacht.........


----------

